# Stuff from the Open Day



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Just a thread since im surpised we dont hgave one yet.

All the images gathered from the various FB Groups i follow.


















































Oh and notice the age warning for people under 15 :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I actually quite like that.....


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Well buff dread is buff.

But quite awesome still. Keep the ball a rolling on this saw some others floating around, certainly some cools stuff coming out of this weekender.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

New Tau dispaly, again thanks to all the Facebook posters


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

More Ordinatus


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Loving that dreadnought


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Rules for the 40k version of the Leviathan dread are about what you'd expect.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

New book contents


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Contemptor cortus dreadnought? Any new contemptors are cool by me. Not sure about that super dread though, even if the weapons look cool.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Loli said:


> More Ordinatus


GRRR. WHY IS THIS NOT ON MY PAINTING DESK RIGHT NOW?!


LotN


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> GRRR. WHY IS THIS NOT ON MY PAINTING DESK RIGHT NOW?!
> 
> 
> LotN


Don't worry I know your pain. However its listed in the next books Army List Appendix, so I'm willing to guess that it wont go up until that book does. Surprisingly that book seems to have a new Battle Automata which im happy to see though miffed since there are still robots and stuff in the red book that don't have models yet.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Loving the the buff/iron clad contemptor, but then I love dreadnoughts, looking forward to what other weapons come out for it, hopefully something like a leviathan laser storm cannon or some such, I still feel marines lack serious mobile ranged anti armour ability, arines should be versatile as per the fluff not relying on suicide melta/ hammernator one trick ponies to do it. And a new contemptor pattern ooooh yes please, fap fap fap


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Here's a slew of pictures I found (and a closer pic of Garro):


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

So cool. Love these guys.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Just noticed you cant take a drop pod for that dread, that is a shame!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Oldman78 said:


> Just noticed you cant take a drop pod for that dread, that is a shame!


Understandable. It looks almost twice the size of a contemptor. 

Anyone know who these Blackshields are?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

So... 

2 tech marines on bikes.
2 3-bike squads of troops.
2 Deredos.
1 Leviathan Siege Dread.
And a Knight for good measure.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

New Wraithknigths and Eldar Jetbikes too from the looks of it. Because we needed more of those around.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

That's it for me for today, my first time trying to keep the site updated on the goings on


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Understandable. It looks almost twice the size of a contemptor.


Is it taller? A lot beefier of course, I wouldn't get need rage over it not getting a pod option, with a 4++ it should do alright foot slogging


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Understandable. It looks almost twice the size of a contemptor.
> 
> Anyone know who these Blackshields are?


Google the Blackshields, they are marines seeking redemption through service to the death watch, they obscure their chapter icon and sever all ties to the chapter, kind of a dwarf slayer thing going on


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Nordicus said:


> New Wraithknigths and Eldar Jetbikes too from the looks of it. Because we needed more of those around.


These are MOSTLY Corsair-based. The new Corsair Jetbikes are 20 points each, with rules I don't know because I don't play Corsairs, and not only to they have the standard Scatter and Shuricannon options, but also Dark Lances, Splinter Cannons, and Resonance Cannons (sonic weapons).

The new WK is a little over 300 points and comes with 2 arm weapons stock, either a new WraithKnight-sized Monofilament weapon, or some sort of 'Inferno Lance'. It has the option to trade one out for the Shimmer Shield, AND it has access to its own Webway portal, so it can give up its jump move to basiclaly deep strike across the board.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Oldman78 said:


> they are marines seeking redemption through service to the death watch,


There's no Deathwatch yet though, so why are they in a HH book? I'm going to assume the principle is the same though, loyalists from the traitor legions, not quite good enough to become knight errants, but willing to make amends any way they can.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Khorne's Fist said:


> There's no Deathwatch yet though, so why are they in a HH book? I'm going to assume the principle is the same though, loyalists from the traitor legions, not quite good enough to become knight errants, but willing to make amends any way they can.


The Knights Errant are going to be in this book also, which is, according to the rumors and stories, the fore-fathers of the Grey Knights. The Sisters of Silence aren't due to arrive until the NEXT book, Prospero, and they eventually become the Sororitas. So it stands to reason that this might be the start of the Deathwatch, in its pre-heresy version.

I don't recall it ever showing in any of the novels to date yet.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Xabre said:


> The Sisters of Silence aren't due to arrive until the NEXT book, Prospero, and they eventually become the Sororitas.


Nope, they don't. There is absolutely no connection between the SoS and SoB.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Nope, they don't. There is absolutely no connection between the SoS and SoB.


Except that the SoB were, before the rewrite to the Ecclisarchy, always the 'Witch Hunters'... ie, the Psykers.

And actually, I believe it was at the end of Flight of the Eisenstein, that they mention that Garro might become the first of a new breed to fight demons, and there is one Sister there at the time, and they suggest she might be towards hunting the witch.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> There's no Deathwatch yet though, so why are they in a HH book? I'm going to assume the principle is the same though, loyalists from the traitor legions, not quite good enough to become knight errants, but willing to make amends any way they can.


Yeah that makes more sense, they are both listed separately on the pic of the contents page


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Xabre said:


> Except that the SoB were, before the rewrite to the Ecclisarchy, always the 'Witch Hunters'... ie, the Psykers.
> 
> And actually, I believe it was at the end of Flight of the Eisenstein, that they mention that Garro might become the first of a new breed to fight demons, and there is one Sister there at the time, and they suggest she might be towards hunting the witch.


Mate, this isn't the fluff forum, so I'm not going to argue it here. Just look up Goge Vandire and the Age of Apostasy. That'll explain where the SoB come from.


----------



## refractory (Sep 15, 2008)

Wtf. 


Im never getting RG models at this rate, 17 new dreds, 34 knights, 4 epic books, still no corax; maddening. Screw priceless.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

refractory said:


> Wtf.
> 
> 
> Im never getting RG models at this rate, 17 new dreds, 34 knights, 4 epic books, still no corax; maddening. Screw priceless.


The stuff in the book Contents mentioned the Shattered Legions. That's raven guard.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)




----------

